# Dark Elf Character Equipment



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Ok, as you;ve probably seen, I'm working on a bit of a DE horde.

Problem I'm facing is what to give my Characters. Horridform and Masked Jackal have been a great help, but so I'm not bogging down my own army list thread with constant equipment problems, I'm moving it here.

Dreadlord lay up is currentally:
Dreadlord w/ Ring of Darkness, Armour of Eternal Servitude, Sword of Might, Dragonbane gem and Sea dragon cloak.

Dual Supreme sorceress layouts are:
SS1 (Lvl4) w/ Sacrificial Dagger and seal of Ghrond with Lore of Metal
SS2 (Lvl4) w/ Dark Pegasus, Pendant of Khaleth, Darkstar Cloak and Lore of Dark magic.

Considering dropping SS2 to a regular sorceress and throwing in a Master.

Are there any other layouts i should consider?


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh for fuck sake, can a mod please move this to WFB tactics for me?

Gah, Idiot!


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Ask and ye shall receive


----------



## Wolf_Lord_Skoll (Jun 9, 2008)

Just report it next time and it will happen even faster!


----------



## Alexious (Apr 13, 2009)

Oro,

Your dreadlord looks almost over equiped in my opinion. However what would help is if you give some context to how they are going to help your force or what they are intending to do.

The dreadlord above looks like he should be sitting in a unit of COK probably. However you should consider why you want another dreadlord or master? What is the purpose of them? If its BSB... and your doing horde. Your answer should be in the COB. NOT a master.

As for your sorcereress concern. I have now done quite a few battles and am leaning away from a level 4 and single level 2.

I have been running with one level 4 and 2-3 level 2 wizards.

The level 4 is my darkness caster, the others are usually all fire now. Try taking 3 level 2 wizards and chain cast fireballs. Kindleflame is deadly when you get it running right and the Power of Darkness is all you need to continue your assualt after your opponent has wasted or exhausted his dice to dispel. Even low strength fireballs chain cast can do serious ammounts of damage when used one after the other.

If your facing an all comers list however, the big question is why replace lore of metal? It is a staple killer of some lists and it allows you have some flexibility. 

Experiment with the lores on what works well for your set up and troops. A level 2 in a RXB unit has ample chances to use magic missile attacks or act as a buffer or hexer even when he unit might be only 10 or so strong.


----------



## olderplayer (Dec 11, 2009)

On Sorceresses: The Peg mount makes a sorceress Mounstrous Cav troop type which has no other matching troop type in the DE army to have a Look Out Sir from. Also, the Peg is too easily seen for shooting and magic attacks. Thus, I am either mounting on a dark steed (almost as much range of movement and easily getting a Look Out Sir from DR and COK units) or on foot. I'm using the 4+ ward save, instead of PoK a lot on my lvl 4 because too many shooting and magic attacks are at lower S or no S. It reduces the save for miscasts and cannon shots. I'm typically using Dark Magic for the lvl 4, as all 6 spells are good in 8th edition. I can use soul stealer to recover wounds and take down horde unit. I find that range is an issue, so I often prefer using the focus familiar to gain an extra 6" of range and 360 LOS for my spells while keeping the Lvl 4 covered as opposed to using the sac dagger in a ranked unit of spearmen. My lvl 2 is often equipped with the tome for +1 spell and Lore of Metal due to its ability to attack stuff with armour (can severly cripple a stank if I can get one of the two spells off), the 5+ scaly skin augment for poorly armoured DE models, the +1 to hit and AP and magical attacks augment for shooting and combat, and the sixth spell (which can devastate an expensive opposing unit). 

Using the 4+ ward on the Lvl 4, leaves the PoK for the dreadlord. I'm running the dreadlord on a COK for 1+ AS, sword of might, crown of command, and PoK to make it virtually unkillable and unbreakable (adn stupidity is not an issue) as long as the BSB is nearby. The BSB often has a 1+ As on a dark steed with dragonhelm, dawnstone (re-rollable AS) and something else. Absent a no-AS spell hit on the BSB or killing blow, the BSB is very tough to kill in combat. In fact, in five battles against elite competition and maxed out armies this weekend, I lost my dreadlord only once (very bad luck on the ward saves) and the BSB only once despite their continually being used aggressively on the attack against tough units to act as tar pits and kill the opposing BSBs and characters in order to gain VPs. I'm often using the speed of the mounts and the unit they were in (COK unit with ASF banner this weekend) to take on tough units and tar pit them and shrug off flank and rear charges due to the dreadlord being stubborn and able to issue challenges if needed to limit the attacks on him. I often eventually lost the COK unit but killed the opposing characters and usually got VPs for killing off at least one unit before the COK unit died. Towards the end (turn 6), if the COK unit is dead, then the stubbornness of the dreadlord no longer benefits the BSB, but the units in combat are usually tied up with the dreadlord, so, if the BSB happens to lose both rolls at a break test due to CR loss (enemy ties up units/models with flank and rear charges by then and has banners) the BSB can usually escape without pursuit. I've also sometimes used the dreadlord and BSB to charge out of the unit on turn two and take out enemy artillery (two empire cannons and then overran into an engineer so as to be in combat during the enemy's next shooting phase) or weak gunlines (high AS and they do get a LOS on the charge from the COK unit they were in) in lone charges when reasonably sure of either catching the unit (if it flees) or redirecting into some worthwhile if they flee.


----------

